# Official: Bulls vs. Bobcats, RMR, July 22, 7pm CT, 6pm MT, NBA TV



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Sadly, I believe this is the last televised Bulls game for a long time.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lint and Kapono drain threes to start

Kapono sinks a mid range shot to make it 5-3

Everyone's shooting the lights out


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

SCORE?:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

17-14 charlotte

Kapomo is hitting wverything
16 pts now

20-14 bobcats


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jason Kapono 20 ... Bulls 14


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Ben Gordon and Deng both have great court vision, they have made some very heads up plays this RMR.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

who's guarding him?:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, Kapono only has 16, other Bobbies have 4

I really hate to draw *ANY* conclusions from a freaking sumer league game, but I have to say this isn't allaying certain fears I have about taller guards' ability to get their shot off over Ben.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng just hit a sweet banker off glass.
Capono hits his 21st point

27-22


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

score?c'mon guys update for us


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Kapono: 21 points, 8-11 FG, 5-6 3ptFG

He never got this hot when he played for the Cavaliers.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

commercial of a woman with an NBA logo embroidered on her chest 27, Bulls 22


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Now 29 22 Bad guys.

The bulls are wearing some kind of funky hydration monitor from gatorade that the announcers are talking about. I blame it for our woes.

Kapono's now abusing Deng the same way he abused Ben. Watch the pump fake kids.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Some guy who runs like the vice principle on Boston Public just dunked on us.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

:rotf: at Kapono's no-look, over the shoulder pass out of bounds.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

35-26

Kapono's already let his 20 point quarter go to his head


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pax is on being interviewed!

Ben hurt his hip the other night, gave it a go but probably won't play again tonight.

"The kids are obviously struggling tonight"

Talking about getting guys who love to love to play... Ben, Kirk, Luol

... we really are counting on the two big kids though.

... they've accepted all the benefits... now it's time to make a difference.

... joking about the fact that he made a few big shots in the league.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Interesting to hear John Paxson's perspective about the Carlos Boozer situation. He seems to be siding pretty strongly with his brother.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pax... if I'd thought of the big shots, i would have airballed them

Q How's your brother doing, talked about that?
A Obviously you guys have your opinions since he's coming here, but they had a deal. Cavs did him a favor and got no respect.

OKur is a skilled offensive player with a big body
likes Arroyo and Lopez initiating the offense and obviously ak47

... thanks John, commercial time

(no, not a word said about Jamal)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i liked the fact that pax said about EC and TC that the bulls don't want to be the "team that grooms them for the next team"

:yes: :yes:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Interesting to hear John Paxson's perspective about the Carlos Boozer situation. He seems to be siding pretty strongly with his brother.


LOL, were you expecting to hear something like "Yeah, by brother Jim's always been a gullible fool of a dumbass and he still is?" :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> i liked the fact that pax said about EC and TC that the bulls don't want to be the "team that grooms them for the next team"
> 
> :yes: :yes:


LOL, he better trade them now then


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL, were you expecting to hear something like "Yeah, by brother Jim's always been a gullible fool of a dumbass and he still is?" :laugh:


:laugh: Maybe!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tommy-boy from the elbow

Primoz counters

45-37


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tommy Smith is having a good night

45-39 Bobcats


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Chris Duhon just got hit by a train and dragged a hundred feet on the tracks.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn that was a hell of a charge Duhon took. Pargo w/ 3 to conlude the half 49-44


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Halftime saw a replay of "Sounds of the NBA Finals" I nearly drifted off to sleep.

What do people thing of the Ben Gordon - Chauncy Billups comparison?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lint's hitting pretty well from the outside... the announcers are commenting on it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Smith's having his best game by far... A pretty block and then a fast break dunk on a feed by Pargo


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Does anyone who's seen any of these games, and even Gordon's college games think he'd really be able to guard the SG's of the NBA?

Johnson may stick, or do they keep the jumping jack, Tommie Smith. Guy is a shorter Tyson Chandler, with Tyson's shot to match (unfortuantely).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben's back out there... 

he and Deng seem to be trading off on Kapono


Smith felt comfortable taking a 3 a minute a go. I could see him being a nice utility guy in the league... he can do lots of stuff, althought I'm not sure how well he can do any of it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll do some pbp. gotta kill some time before work.


Charlotte 64 Chi 51 3rd quarter 2:40 left

Kapono for three! good. a reverse by Danny Johnson from a nice pass from Kapono after a fake


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Does anyone who's seen any of these games, and even Gordon's college games think he'd really be able to guard the SG's of the NBA?
> 
> Johnson may stick, or do they keep the jumping jack, Tommie Smith. Guy is a shorter Tyson Chandler, with Tyson's shot to match (unfortuantely).


I'd keep both Lint for sure. He's obviously been working his *** off.

Tommie... I'm not sure... he may need another year, but he's playing well tonight and showing a lot of versatility. He just took a 3, he's a bit more comfortable with his shot than Tyson

The thought of Ben guarding opposing 2s isn't my favorite one at this point. I can't stress enough that it's only the summmer league, but even here the Bobbies are working to get a tall guy a shot over him. In fairness though, Kapono just sank one over Deng again. He's out of his mind.

Bulls call TO


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Before the TO, Duhon was all alone for a 3 and airballed it. I wish like hell he could make my team, but he can't.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben brings it up court, drives inside and Chris Alexander tips in the layup attempt and gets a foul call


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chris Alex with a nnice hook


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon to Duhon to Deng a little jumper MISS but foul will shoot two. makes both

66 52 Charlotte 3rd quarter 3:10 left

Deng with some more FT's 

Cha 68 Chi 58

mario Austin inside scores.

Austin outside drops it to Deng. Deng handles, loses it, dumps to someone and OOB to Bulls. Bulls Miss

Duhon with the steal and scores the layup.

Charlotte 70 Bulls 64. end of 3rd q


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon makes a steal from Cook? and takes it all the way... nice play


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls closing in 70 69 ChA


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

76-73 bobbies

Tommy-boy is in and out from the baseline


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Austin just lets a guy score the easy bucket.

Ben Gordon nice runner floating in. Cha 72 Chi 71

Loren Woods up close missing by the bucket. He lets out some stupid scream. Will shoot 2. makes the first. and the second.

Gordon takes it up. Penetrates and dumps it in to Mario. Nice breaking the defense Ben. Shoots two. makes the first

Paxson on the cell phone.

makes the second FT

Cha 74 Bulls 73

I think that's Omar Cook? Cha misses

Deng with a jumper. MISS

Char baseline jumper MISS but a foul. makes both ft's. Danny Johnson passed by Deng

Pargo in Duhon out. Tommy Smith in Chris Alexander out. Deng Gordon and Mario make the rest of the floor guys.

Cha 76 Chi 73 Timeout 5:48


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben will score a lot and get other guys some buckets too. I like his offensive game a lot


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tommy takes a nice pass from Mario and puts it in


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tommy Smith with a leaner. no one was in front of him though.

Tied game 76 5:00 min left

Gordon Deng Pargo Smith and Austin on the floor.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The should have asked Pax why his dumbass brother left Kapono unprotected. How you can not have a guy like this to put on the team with Lebron is beyond me.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Loren Woods makes Austin his *****

Gordon with an ill advised 3

Deng steals it then drives the court and gives it right back... Woods steals.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pargo sinks an impossible 3 at the buzzer

Bulls 81, Bobbers 80


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

FT's for Loren Woods as he miss with a layup. He had the ball on the rim.

Loren Makes both FT's

Gordon handles it. drives pulls up. Smith gets fouled by Loren. Will shoot two. If this is Charlotte's roster, yuck.

Omar Cook brings it up. to Kapono. back to Cook backs up and. Charlotte scores.

Gordon runs the halfcourt set. Shoots a three MISS

Charlotte alleyoop try stolen

Bulls throw it away. Kapono misses. 

Pargo behind the back to Gordon to Deng to Smith. back to Pargo to halfcourt. 24 second shot almost running down and Pargo hits a three falling AWAY backing UP !!!
Wow

Bulls with the lead

80-81 Bulls


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pargo scores off a nice screen and perfect pass from Gordo


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng is stuffed

Bulls hustle and Gordon saves an errant ball

Pargo with another shot, nothing but net. Sick


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ESPN showing happy Gilmore. WTH?

Charlotte spilts a pair of FT's

tied 81

Lint in with Pargo, Gordon, Austin, Deng in

Pargo's feeling it. shoots the long two.

Kapono scores He's got 32.

tied 83. 

Deng loses it. Gordon picks up a miss. Pargo shoots another 1. 

85-83 Chicago.

Lint blocks Woods but he's fouled 1:12 left


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls up by 1 85-84

Loren Woods with 1 more FT attempt


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Woods misses the second, Pargo brings it up

Pargo sinks another... that gives him 9 in a row.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Man I have no clue who some of these CHA guys are.

Loren misses the second FT.

Bulls ball 1:10 left

Lint to Pargo. Pargo brings it up. to Gordon right wing. Pargo top almost loses, crossover, shot GOOD! Pargo is the man!

Cha 84 Chi 87. He's going to take Duhon's spot


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Woods makes a shot

87 Bulls vs 86 Bobs

15 seconds left, austin with a lame shot


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo 18 points and 6 assists (6-9)

Austin, pargo, Lint, Deng, Gordon

Bobcats with the ball. pass to Loren with the reverse DUNK!

86-87 Bulls

Pargo brings it up.

to Deng to Austin. shoots a long jumper MISS. Lint with the oreb.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lint has the board knocked away from him by Deng

Loren Woods is better than any of our bigs


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Woah!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Charlotte ball. Throws it away!!!!

Lint with the slam to end the game

Bulls win!! Chi 89 Char 86


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls win by 1, Pargo steals a sloppy pass and sends it to Lint for the game finishing slam


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

How many for Gordon and Deng 

How'd they look?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/game27.pdf

Box score is now up.

Deng looked not as active as in previous nights

Gordon didn't shoot well and didn't defend well but still strikes me as a good player

Kapono abused both of them


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lint and Pogostick both played very solid games. I'm pretty sure I can live with them on the roster this year, although I don't want them playing big minutes.

I don't think Austin or Smith are there yet, but I'm not sure.

Chris Alexander had a couple of nice plays tonight but hasn't looked like much otherwise


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Just got in, who the **** was guarding Jason Kapono?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Just got in, who the **** was guarding Jason Kapono?


No one 

Well, really it was our two rooks most of the time :|


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> No one
> ...


:sour: 

Oh well, I guess it is the unstoppable rebel force that is Jason Kapono.. what can you do.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think Deng will do fine in 20 mpg this year .He will have his ups and downs but it looks like there will be more ups than downs .

Gordon has looked good at times but when I see him I dont think damn hes gonna be a heckuva sg .I think man hes gonna be a awesome pg when he puts it all together


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> I think Deng will do fine in 20 mpg this year .He will have his ups and downs but it looks like there will be more ups than downs .
> 
> Gordon has looked good at times but when I see him I dont think damn hes gonna be a heckuva sg .I think man hes gonna be a awesome pg when he puts it all together


Agreed.

Deng seemed kinda run down compared to the other games. Just seemed to fling it up from 3 a few times.

Neither Deng or Gordon have the longer 3 even close to dialed in now.

I also agree with MikeDC that Lint and Pargo probably make the team.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't know that anyone is really looking at playing defense in these summer league games for fear of over exertion injury etc 

You get to see guys that look to take it or make it more with their offense and opponents that let them 

Kind of like scrub allstar games I guess 

But anyway .. what about Jay Williams from 2 years ago and Kirk Hinrich last summer ... remember how everyone had them written off because of how much they sucked arse in the summer leagues 

It ain't real basketball.. that's all I'm saying


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Glad to see that with Pargo and Gordon, event without Crawford, the boards will have plenty of poor shot selection and cold shooting to talk about.

It's only Summer League, but let's be realistic. Gordon should be a very good player, as should Deng......in time.

I don't think you can't count on consistency at a high level from either of them this year. Big adjustments will take time. I do expect a Hinrich (hard work ethic) effort all year from both.

Duhon couldn't shoot a basketball into the ocean standing on the end of the pier......Go to Europe please.

Austin and Smith appear to be another year away as well.

Austin showed very little, other than the WBA must really suck.

Unless we fortify our SG spot, we are going to get abused this year. The Next year I think Savy and hard work will show up for Deng and Gordon, but this year will be rough. 

Pargo plays no D, Duhon has no O, Gordon is too short to defend the 2, can Hinrich guard the 2 and not suffer with his O, has Chandler improved his shot and physical condition, Did Eddy learn that watching sports on TV is not exercise and passing out of a double team is a good thing, will Deng adjust quickly, can Skiles adjust?


Lots of questions, not all that much time to find the answers.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Glad to see that with Pargo and Gordon, event without Crawford, the boards will have plenty of poor shot selection and cold shooting to talk about.
> 
> It's only Summer League, but let's be realistic. Gordon should be a very good player, as should Deng......in time.
> ...


I think is an accurate assesment of the Bulls so far. I still think that if I had to compare Gordon to one player it'd be Allen Iverson. We can't put him on two guards especially taller ones. It's gotta be Hinrich on the 2 guards and Ben playing the point. If Chandler's back holds up I see no reason why he can't average 10 boards a game. Honestly from what I've read, if the Bulls can keep Crawford, we could COULD sneak into the playoffs as a 7 or 8 seed. It all really depends on how Curry and Chandler play. If Curry is good for 18/8 and Chandler can put in 10 a game and grab 10 boards, we might be good. However, the key words are MIGHT and IF, guess we'll have to wait til November to find out...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Gordon looks a lot more like Jay Williams to me than AI. AI could get to the rack and finish and was a real pest on D. Right from the start.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Gordon looks a lot more like Jay Williams to me than AI. AI could get to the rack and finish and was a real pest on D. Right from the start.


I thought Gordon was a finisher. Thought the knock on him was that he didn't play above the rim.

Has he shown any signs of a post-up game? He is supposed already very strong for his size, but I don't know if he has that aspect of his game developed. I didn't watch much college B-ball this year, so I don't have an accurate assement of him myself.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought Gordon was a finisher. Thought the knock on him was that he didn't play above the rim.
> ...


In the 3 summer league games, he has had a real tough time finishing. And he is doing it at the level of the rim or below.

I have not seen much of a post up. He does have a sorta mid-range turnaround \ fallaway jumper that will be very effective.


----------

